# LA Clippers/New york Trade



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I heard this somewhere....

Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney and Kurt Thomas for Elton Brand.

Apparently, the Clippers want cap for Kobe next year and get Brand's contract off. They can then use Wilcox as power forward since he's been producing lately. Let Q go at the end of the season and sign Kobe. Corey and Kobe could be a Pippen and Jordan combination.


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I heard this somewhere....
> 
> Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney and Kurt Thomas for Elton Brand.



Yea..in your dream?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: LA Clippers/New york Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>smartcap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..in your dream?








:laugh: That's exactly what I was going to say, did you see how much they just had to pay Brand to match the heats offer? They wouldn't trade him for a reserve (Harrington) a starter who averages about 12 and 8 but is only a good role player and an unproven rookie, Brand is an AlLL-STAR.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I heard this somewhere....
> 
> Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney and Kurt Thomas for Elton Brand.
> ...








Noone can ever be Pippen and Jordan.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I heard this somewhere....
> 
> Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney and Kurt Thomas for Elton Brand.
> ...




:laugh: uh i really doubt the clippers would do that


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

most of the trades here does not benefit both teams.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

as much as i love this trade, for my knicks i dont see it happening. But another thing. Maggete, a pippen who cant play a lick of defense, uh i dunno but i think not.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: LA Clippers/New york Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...this is one of the worst trades ever...someone should start a list, with the links....


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I heard this somewhere....
> 
> Othella Harrington, Mike Sweetney and Kurt Thomas for Elton Brand.
> ...


First of all this trade don't clear up any cap space for the Clippers. Thomas (assuming he exercise his option), Harrington, Sweetney all have contracts run beyond next summer.

Second of all, if they just let QRich go, they would have enough $$$ to sign Kobe right away. Trading Brand is not needed.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Elton Brand is not going anywhere. He has a trade kicker in his contract that DTS will NOT pay. Brand is here for the rest of his contract.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think I.T gaveup allready everything worth something in NYN and thats the picks.They cannot get Brand...(maybe he'll give 1st rounders of 2006-2010 so stand in line)


----------

